# Datenübertragung UDP Hilfe ?????



## karamurat (2. Nov 2009)

Servus Leute,

für ein Projekt in Java soll ich ein Programm schreiben. Leider habe ich nicht so viel ahnung von java. 

Könnt Ihr mir helfen

– Sender und Empfänger
– Sender paketiert die Datei (Teilt die Datei in kleine Stücke auf
(1400Byte max.)
– Falls ein Paket verloren geht, muss es nochmal übertragen
werden (Flusssteuerung)
– Konsolenbasiertes Programm

Danke


----------



## HoaX (2. Nov 2009)

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach TCP?


----------



## karamurat (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo, erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Es ist ein Schulprojekt und so wir es verlangt. 

Danke für jede hilfe

Nejat


----------



## tuxedo (2. Nov 2009)

Was du brauchst ist ein Protokoll. Leider hast du nicht genauer beschrieben wo dein Problem liegt...


----------



## karamurat (2. Nov 2009)

ja, ich brauche erst mal ein Anfang wie ich so etwas realisieren kann. 

Brauche ideen oder Beispiele


----------



## Gast2 (2. Nov 2009)

karamurat hat gesagt.:


> – Sender und Empfänger


Socket und ServerSocket -> API bzw. GalileoComputing



> – Sender paketiert die Datei (Teilt die Datei in kleine Stücke auf
> (1400Byte max.)


eigene Klasse 'Paket' ... 1400 Bytes für die Daten, boolean für empfangen, int für 'wann' gesendet, int für Sequenznummer ... diese Pakete packst Du in einen Vector - oder was passenderes



> – Falls ein Paket verloren geht, muss es nochmal übertragen
> werden (Flusssteuerung)


regelmäßig durch die Liste wandern und die Pakete erneut senden, wenn sie noch nicht bestätigt wurden ... sollte mit einem Thread erledigt sein



> – Konsolenbasiertes Programm


sollte nicht das Problem sein



> Brauche ideen oder Beispiele


der Server sendet alle Pakete aus seiner Liste ... alle X Sekunden schaut er ob Paket bestätigt wurden - wenn nicht sendet er nicht bestätigte Pakete erneut ... der Client empfängt und sendet einen Bestätigung (daher die Sequenznummer)

Ideen hast Du oben ... ansonsten schau Dir mal an wie das mit TCP läuft ... genau das macht eigentlich TCP ... klär mal bitte wieso das UDP sein muss zur Datenübertragung

hand, mogel


----------

